# Older LGD picking up new puppies?



## Coolbreeze89 (May 16, 2018)

i have an 18 month anatolian/GP cross neutered male.  I recently got 2 mastiff/GP mix male puppies, 8 weeks.  The older dog seems to really like them, but sometimes tries to pick them up in his mouth and carry them.  The puppy doesn’t cry, but I make him drop it.  Is this a concerning behavior? I’m worried the puppy will get hurt.  My older pup is a sweet boy, but still a teen and can be impulsive (and definitely doesn’t know his own strength).  I’ve never had non-age-mate dogs at the same time before.  TIA


----------



## Latestarter (May 19, 2018)

Sorry no answer yet. Wish I could help you but though I've had mixed age together, I've never experienced what you are. Hope it all works itself out for you.


----------



## Baymule (May 19, 2018)

Perhaps he just wants to play. I think you are doing right to discourage him.


----------

